# Water system



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

A water system from a few years back. I was there for maintenance today.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Are those clear tanks chemical storage tanks?

Btw it looks great 

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Atmospheric water storage tanks. Two wells feed the tanks and there is a booster pump (not pictured) that pulls from them. The control operates two well pumps which dump into the tanks and a solenoid that allows water entry from another water system on the property as a low level backup. Booster pump control is also built in.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

AWWGH said:


> Atmospheric water storage tanks. Two wells feed the tanks and there is a booster pump (not pictured) that pulls from them. The control operates two well pumps which dump into the tanks and a solenoid that allows water entry from another water system on the property as a low level backup. Booster pump control is also built in.


Ahhh I see. Makes sense now lol

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

what type of building/business is this in?


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

The job looks sweet. tipping hat.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice job... but I shy away from those x trol tanks..


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice Work!!:thumbup:


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

That a capitol water softener?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

There's a clack head on one of the units and what looks like a fleck on the other

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

nice work


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> what type of building/business is this in?


It's a home. The main house has a separate water system that can supplement this when they get low because both wells don't produce good water.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Nice job... but I shy away from those x trol tanks..


I've never had any issues with xtrols. Why do you shy away and what do you use instead?


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> There's a clack head on one of the units and what looks like a fleck on the other
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Correct, fleck on one and clack on the other.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

AWWGH said:


> I've never had any issues with xtrols. Why do you shy away and what do you use instead?





AWWGH said:


> Correct, fleck on one and clack on the other.


I like challenger tanks with the plastic base (won't rust out and is a very durable base) 

Clack heads are great, that's all we install now- they provide years and years of flaw free performance.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------

